# السمــــــــــــــــــــاعه الطبيــــــــــة



## فتنة الروح (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*الســــماعة الطبيــــة*








كلنا يعلم الغرض الذي صنعت من أجلة السماعة وهز سماع نبضات القلب كما أن لها استخداماً مهماً جداً جداً مع جهاز ضغط الدم على الرغم من بساطة تركيبها فمن دونها لا يعمل الجهاز ... فهى ضرورية لسماع نبضات القلب خصوصاً و ضرورياً عند قياس ضغط الدم
وتتيح السماعة للطبيب معرفة حالة القلب.

تركيبها:
قمع مخروطي من الفيبر المقوى .
غشاء رقيق خفيف مثبت على قاعدة مجوفة من المعدن على شكل دائرة .
خرطوم طويل طوله 50 سم وفى نهايته وصلة على شكل حرف Y و تنتهى بقطعة من البلاستيك توضع في الأذن .

كيفية عملها:
من المعرف أن الموجة سواءً أ كانت صوتيةً أم ضوئيةً فهى طاقة تنتقل فى الوسط , وفي هذه الحالة يكون مصدر الصوت هو القلب فتنتقل هذه الموجة الصوتية ذات الطاقة القليلة إلى الغشاء المرن فتؤثر على جزيئاته فيعمل على تكبيرها ثم تنتقل بعد ذلك خلال جزيئات الهواء عبر الأنابيب حتى تصل لأذن الطبيب. 

أعطالها:
تلف الغشاء أو حدوث تشقق به .
كسر فى البوق (الشكل المخروطي) .
تشقق فى الخراطيم .
كسر فى أحد نهايتى السماعة .


منقوووووول


----------



## الق (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااا يافاتنه


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا .

لدي استفسار بسيط حول السماعات الطبية .

كيف نميز بين السماعة الاعتيادية والسماعة التخصصية ؟

مجرد سؤال للمناقشة وابدء الرأي .

البغدادي


----------



## فتنة الروح (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> شكرا جزيلا .
> 
> لدي استفسار بسيط حول السماعات الطبية .
> 
> ...


 

هلا مهندس شكري عفوآ مافهمت السؤال


----------



## hammhamm44 (26 أغسطس 2009)

very gooooooood informations


----------



## makmedical (27 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور على هالمعلومة بس ممكن العوامل التي تلعب في دور حساسية السماعة لانو السماعات الطبية بتتميزعن بعضهعا البعض في الاسعار كا هو معروف بشدة الحساسية


----------

